# Forum Home Renovation Rendering  Render a brick fireplace hearth?

## Hoff

G'day, 
I hate the exposed brick fireplace hearth.  Could the bricks be rendered over?  Just worried about the effect of the heat.  Those bricks get pretty hot. 
Thanks.

----------


## Terrian

heat may well be a problem, sorry I cannot offer another option...

----------


## fubar

gday rendering with qwality cement should be ok as the render on outdoor brick pizza ovens gets up to very high temps

----------

